
Johann Hari on the War on Drugs - samclemens
http://www.fivebooks.com/interviews/johann-hari-on-war-drugs
======
2mur
_Chasing the Scream_ is an excellent book and is thoroughly footnooted and
referenced to combat Hari's prior history of troubles. Highly recommended if
you are frustrated with the WOD.

------
unabst
Trust is not what makes a claim true or valuable, and dismissing progressive,
pragmatic, and falsifiable claims purely based on trust is naive prejudice.
Even scientists check their own work because perception is a crapshoot.

